# MacBook Pro won't connect to one PC



## JMFlint (Dec 19, 2005)

I'm at a loss. I have a Windows network (4 PC's plus 3 Macs). My Windows PCs all see each other and the Macs and successfully connect. One of my MBP (13") sees all Windows PCs and Macs. The other MBP (17") sees all but ONE of the Windows PCs (and the one it won't connect to is the only one that is critical -- of course). 

I get the error "Connection Failed: The server "name" may not exist or it is unavailable..." I have tried everything I've found on the 'net as far as troubleshooting. All the settings on the Windows PC are good (no Firewall) and, as I said, everything else on the network can connect to it. I've tried deleting all the plist files related to the Airport, nothing. I even tried directly connecting via Ethernet (that made things worse -- I couldn't connect with ANY of the computers). 

I am resorting to sneakernet to copy files between these two computers and I'm losing it. 

Any help? 

TIA. 
JMFlint


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

It's not the AirPort settings that you need to worry about, it'll be the Network and Sharing settings. But back to AirPort, did you make sure that the MBP's Workgroup name is the same as everyone else's? That setting is under AirPort settings. Do you have Windows sharing, or SMB, turned on?


----------



## JMFlint (Dec 19, 2005)

Oh, I was *so* hoping that was it! But, alas....

Workgroup was *not* selected, so I did so. Didn't help.

Double-checked my Windows/SMB sharing selection -- it is correct.

Can still access all other Windows computers except the one.

Other thoughts?

Thank you!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What version of Windows is it? Are you sure you are using the correct Windows account login to connect with? Are there any accounts on that Windows PC that do not have a password?


----------



## JMFlint (Dec 19, 2005)

This computer is Windows XP. I don't have the opportunity to *enter* a login/password. Only one account on that PC, and it has a password.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Is it XP Pro or Home? Being that it doesn't ask for an user id or password is a problem. How do you have that computer set up?


----------



## JMFlint (Dec 19, 2005)

XP Pro. When I click on the computer, it says "Connection Failed" (as Guest) without me entering anything. Then, if I click on "Connect As," I get the error message as stated above.

As I mentioned, I've tried deleting plists. Also tried looking for something in my keyring that was stored incorrectly, but I don't see anything (and I don't know where else to look, in case an incorrect stored password is, indeed, the problem).


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

If you are getting a connection error before being able to enter in anything to login, then there is something wrong with the way Windows is setup, or the network itself. The problem is that OS X isn't getting the required info to/from Windows to make the connection.


----------



## JMFlint (Dec 19, 2005)

Yes, you would think so, but.... all the other Windows computers are fine (I can connect to them with the MBP and vice versa).

Per someone else's suggestion, I changed the name on the Windows computer and reset its password. Still the same problem. Firewall protection is off on that computer as well.

So frustrating....


----------

